# Typing In All-Caps In Title Box.



## AwayWeGo (Sep 6, 2009)

Any time I try typing someting in all capital letters in the space designated for the title of a TUG-BBS entry, the software won't let me complete it that way. 

For example ROFR = ROFL comes out Rofr = Rofl when I'm done typing the item & I click on the "submit" button. 

The only remedy I've been able to come up with is (using the same example) typing it R.O.F.R. = R.O.F.L., or even R. O. F. R. = R. O. F. L. 

Those ways of doing it spoil the intended effect of just simple, straight-ahead all-capital acronyms. 

The same trouble comes up with expressions like TUG-BBS & HOA-BOD, etc.  

Ditto RCI, USA, etc.  

If there's some special way of getting stuff typed in all-caps to appear as all-caps, I would appreciate knowing how that's done. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 7, 2009)

Alan - that doesn't happen to me - could it be auto-formatting software on your computer or browser?


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 7, 2009)

Typing in all caps on the internet is the graphical equivalent of shouting.   Our bulletin board software automatically converts message titles that are in all caps.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 7, 2009)

*Graphical, Shmaffickle.*




Makai Guy said:


> Typing in all caps on the internet is the graphical equivalent of shouting.   Our bulletin board software automatically converts message titles that are in all caps.


Typing acronyms in all-caps is not shouting. 

Maybe the vBulletin software needs a slight tune-up. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 7, 2009)

or you could just not type a title in all caps?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 7, 2009)

*Just Acronyms In All Caps, Not B. B. S. Entry Titles Or Discussion Topic Titles.*




TUGBrian said:


> or you could just not type a title in all caps?


Shux, I don't want to type any _titles_ in all caps. 

I would like to be able to type _acronyms_ within titles in all caps. 

You know -- USA, RCI, TUG, HOA-BOD, BBS, ROFR, ROFL, etc. 

Any suggestions for doing that ?

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 7, 2009)

*Maybe It's Me, Or Maybe It's T. U. G. - B. B. S.*




DeniseM said:


> Alan - that doesn't happen to me - could it be auto-formatting software on your computer or browser?


I don't know -- it happened the same way when I was sending in stuff to TUG-BBS via my former computer (Windows) as is does sending stuff via my current computer (Macintosh). 

That leads me to believe it happens on TUG's end rather than mine. 

It's a minor matter -- minuscule, actually -- but if it can be fixed, it should be. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 7, 2009)

If you type your title in a mix of upper and lower case letters for the rest of the text, then your acronyms should come thru okay.   But any title over 5 characters long which is in ALL caps will be modified by the software.

Example: 
"Title in ALL CAPITALS"  would post exactly as entered.
"TITLE IN ALL CAPITALS" would post as "Title In All Capitals"

We've been using this software for more than 4 years now, and it's been this way the whole time.  This is the first complaint, so it's hard for me to think its too big a deal.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 10, 2009)

*See What I Mean ?*

Click here for a recent TUG-BBS entry that illustrates the phenomenon. 

Even though it came out Hgvc in the entry title I'm pretty sure _jsfletch_ typed it HGVC, because that's how people customarily type that acronym. 

Meanwhile, the same acronym came out OK (i.e., all caps in the entry title) in this TUG-BBS entry.  

Inconsistent, no?  Whussup with that ?

I think the vBulletin software really does need a minor tune-up. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 15, 2009)

*HGVC Big Island*

Just testing.

I entered the title as "HGVC Big Island" and that is how it turned out. jsfletch must have entered it as Hgvc Big Island, or it was entered as "HGVC BIG ISLAND", which according to Doug would be turned in to "Hgvc Big Island".


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 16, 2009)

*The Software Is Always Right.*




dioxide45 said:


> Just testing.
> 
> I entered the title as "HGVC Big Island" and that is how it turned out. jsfletch must have entered it as Hgvc Big Island, or it was entered as "HGVC BIG ISLAND", which according to Doug would be turned in to "Hgvc Big Island".


OK, so that pretty much explains why ROFR = ROFL comes out Rofr = Rofl -- because the software is not sophisticated enough to be able to tell whether some yutz has typed a title in all-caps on the 1 hand, or whether on the other hand the title is not so much all-caps as all-acronyms. 

The only way round it that I can think of is to keep on putting in the dots, or dots plus spaces, as in R. O. F. R. = R. O. F. L.  

Shouldn't be necessary, but there's no talking back to software. 

So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 1, 2009)

*OK -- Got It.*

The software can't tell an all-acronym title from just any old all-caps title, so it squelches all of'm _mox nix. _

But if a BBS title contains some all-caps acronyms mixed in with some regular upper- & lower-case writing, it will allow the acronyms. 

Click here for my 1st successful use of that feature right here on TUG-BBS. 

Is this a great country or what ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------

